# Is a Regular Full Choke Good for Turkey Hunting?



## ParkerWildfire

Im kinda new to turkey hunting. Wondering if i shot just a regular full choke instead of one of those special chokes would that work good?


----------



## dawg2

It will work, but if they are far off it will be harder to kill the bird.  I personally use an extra full choke.


----------



## ParkerWildfire

What is a good brand for the Benelli M2. I've heard Kicks is good


----------



## howl

Works great with the Federal loads that have the Flite Control wad. I've patterned those to work farther than I'd ever shoot at a turkey.


----------



## sterlingworth

Full choke is enough as long as your shooting a 28 or 30 inch barrel. Anything shorter I'd probably choke it some more.


----------



## nhancedsvt

It all depends on what ammo you're using. I may go with a full or extra-full choke this year but I am using some ammo that I loaded myself.


----------



## jnester

*turkey choke*

Indian Creek along with some Hevi 13 #5 shot is hard to beat


----------



## Will-dawg

I don't know how we ever killed turkeys with anything less than an extra full choke.


----------



## pseshooter

*Full Choke*

I shoot a Beretta Extrema with a standard full choke. Perfect patterns out to 50 yds. I shoot #6 Hevi Shot or Nitro #5 both are bad nasty. You don't have to get caught in the super tight choke tube stuff. Most birds are missed at less than 20 yds because the choke is to tight and the pattern is about the size of a baseball. With my setup there is no way at 20 yds  a turkey could get it's head through a 20" circle. I get 90% of my pattern in a 30" circle with 80 plus in the head and neck...no gaps. The pattern at 40 spreads out some but still have 50 pellets in head and neck. The old standard used to be 8-10 to kill a turkey. Most of the hunters I know have moved away from super tight and shoot standard full chokes. I am sure the gun and load have a huge impact on the pattern. My gun has a polished cone and back bored. By the way it's a 26" barrel. Research shows that anything more is a waste and has very little to do with pattern. It was more about the powder that used to be used. just my experience and I am sure someone will say different but the 50 plus turkey's I have killed in the last seveal years would argue and say it is plenty good.


----------



## BPR

You don't want the tighest choke possible with hevi 13 and other high density shot.  Look at the choke diameter more than the name on the choke.  

But with lead, I would go tighter than a full.


----------



## hawglips

A full choke with a long barrel will be OK.  Particularly if you shoot good heavier than lead loads.


----------



## bnew17

ParkerWildfire said:


> Im kinda new to turkey hunting. Wondering if i shot just a regular full choke instead of one of those special chokes would that work good?



my first year turkey hunting i killed 2 birds with 1 shot using a full choke out of a Benelli Super 90...they were probably 25 yards away. I have since switched to a Comp n Choke x tra full and a Indian Creek .665

so the answer to your question is ...Yes you can kill birds but you can extend your range greatly with a "turkey choke"


----------



## Turkey Comander

Hawglip...Didn't you mean "harder" than lead loads ?

I shoot full chokes in the fall turkey hunting with copper plated lead and sometimes Bismuth....works fine.


----------



## Booner Killa

Absolutely.....there is nothing wrong with that choke for turkey hunting. With all the emphasis these days on chokes and patterns and loads, it makes a standard full choke seem less than desirable. Out to 40 yds, for the most part, that choke with a well placed load will kill one stone dead!!!


----------



## Al White

> Out to 40 yds, for the most part, that choke with a well placed load will kill one stone dead!!!



Yep!


----------



## dtala

been more turkeys killed with regular full chokes than all the super fulls combined....

I know I killed a LOT of turkeys with a Rem870, 30" full choke. Deadly to forty yards with WW copperplated #6s.

  troy


----------



## hawglips

Turkey Comander said:


> Hawglip...Didn't you mean "harder" than lead loads ?



Nope.


----------



## Cane_Cutter

No..


----------



## trkyburns

My first 15 years or so turkey hunting I used a Rem870 28" barrell with the factory full choke and 3" lead shot.  And it worked.  

To be honest, I may have a little more range now with 3.5" Nitros and fancy Rhino choke, but I have missed more turkeys in the past few years than my first 15 years combined.  Pattern is a lot tighter and it's a lot easier to clean miss.


----------

